# Reflecting on the season...



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, this was my second full season of deer hunting. It's also my second season of tag soup. :S

Looking back on this season, I know my biggest mistake was letting a couple well-intentioned friends sway me from my game plan. Last season I almost connected on a couple of deer in a quiet corner of public land. This season I got a tree stand and my plan was to hunt that corner, where there's lots of intersecting game trails. Instead, I spent most of the season going after "a nice spot" on closer public land, or a couple pieces of private land that I didn't know at all. Between that and basically losing December to a series of flu-like viruses, my freezer is empty.

So next season I need to take the time to develop my game plan and have the confidence to stick to it. I think there's some sharpening up I can do on my scent control as well as religiously making sure I get to my stand 1.5 hours ahead of legal light.

So that's the hard knocks I learned this year. How about you? What did you do right or wrong? I'm always on the lookout for new perspectives...

Time for 8 months of scouting and bow tuning...


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

mickeysdad said:


> So that's the hard knocks I learned this year. How about you? What did you do right or wrong? I'm always on the lookout for new perspectives....


Nobody in my family hunts or fishes except me. So I basically had to learn everything on my own.

My biggest pitfall early on is that I was spending too much time trying to find the perfect spot, get the perfect gear, perfect scent control, etc. 

I ended up taking my first deer on a day that I went out after work on a whim. I didn't have time to stop home to get my camo, scent control, etc. I was wearing jeans and a red sweatshirt, sitting at the edge of a field.

Now certainly having idea conditions, gear, etc is gonna help you but the thing I learned was that the single most important thing for deer hunting was hours in the field.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Boy i could not have said it better myself, completley agree budy!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yes time spent is time used wise...and always go with your "gut feeling"
I started hunting 11 years ago and 10 years of bow hunting. I was lucky because I have a buddy that gun hunts and my neighbor has bow hunted for over 30 years! so they have shown me a ton of things. in the 11 years I've been blessed with only getting skunked twice. but whatever you do never give up! 
this past season I was able to take 4 the most I've ever had....
but hang in there!! you'll get one... I'll bet the farm you will!!!
if you need help with your bow I'd be more than happy to help. just shoot me a PM.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

FlashGordon said:


> Nobody in my family hunts or fishes except me. So I basically had to learn everything on my own.
> 
> My biggest pitfall early on is that I was spending too much time trying to find the perfect spot, get the perfect gear, perfect scent control, etc.
> 
> ...


Which is where I failed this year. My story is similar to the OPs. Second full season. I had full intentions on getting out more but it just didn't happen. Hopefully next year is my year!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you guys honestly think that showing up 1.5 hours early makes a difference in any way? The 2nd deer I shot this year, I went out after work on the last week of the season. Got in the stand at 5:15. Literally before I could sit down after climbing the stand saw a couple and at 5:25 I arrowed a doe that walked in. I realize that's not typical as I've sat there plenty without seeing one! My point is just that I don't understand why you want to go freeze for 1.5 hours before shooting time. 90% of the deer I shoot are between 8 and 9 in the morning. I've never shot one at first light.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

to each there own but I feel 1.5 hours early is a bit much. 30-45 minutes to get in the tree and get all settled in is enough for me. you always have a chance to jump deer walking in. sitting in the dark for 45 extra minutes doesnt enhance my chances at a shot since I cant really shoot. I would rather get the extra sleep.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea an hour and a half is over kill. 20 to 30mins tops! I love hunting in the morn..I've shot a few 10 to 20 mins after starting time...but its nice to watch the sun come up.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Ill second/third the early start time. I like to be on stand and settled at least 30 mins before it starts to get light. That is probably well before shooting hours still but doubt its 1.5 hrs. 

Last few years Ive focused on scent control to the point of being almost OCD about it, but I have seen positive results. Ive had deer right under me, before light, for long periods of time w/o them being spooked by my presence. My ladder stands are only about 15 feet high so Im not way up there. I wash all my gear in scent free detergent, air dry, keep in scent lok bag til used. Then i keep em separate from anything at home, maybe in a plastic bag, and never wear them unless im hunting. Ill hang em on a line when I come in from the woods also. Like I said, OCD. But it works for me. That being said, my broinlaw built a perm stand on his property, sawing and hammering, all sweaty, put away his tools, grabbed his bow, and shot a doe like 45 mins later. Maybe less, its his story. It happens. 

One other lesson learned for me is to continually scan my perimeter as far as I can see and focus on those edges looking for movement. In my younger days Id have deer come into my perimeter and be almost on top of me because I wasnt seeing them further away. Id miss opportunities cause theyd slip thru a corner of my range, for example, cause I hadnt seen them earlier. Now I practice scanning the horizon or edges whenever Im out hiking or walking or wherever and I think thats helped me do same when on stand. 

Another lesson learned from a missed opp bowhunting a couple seasons ago is: never assume a deer will continue on its current path and WONT walk directly towards you! I had spotted a nice buck on the edge of my visual perimeter when bowhunting. He walked in a straight line from left to right directly out in front of me, maybe 75 yards out, then turned right and beelined directly to my position about 10 yards right in front of me and licked a branch while staring up twds me for 15-20 secs. Unf i was frozen and out of position cause I assumed he was gonna walk right on by. He did, he just paid me a visit beforehand! Ps he did not scent me. Moral of the story after that was: always be prepared for them to come right to you. If they do, you'll be ready. If they dont, you'll still be ready. Esp if it was a doe and maybe there was a buck trailing it. Just some of my recipes for avoiding tag soup.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

The one day I didn't get up early (hit snooze a few times). I got down to our property just after first light. As I headed up the hill to the stand I had my crossbow and a sack of corn on my shoulder. When I got probably 30-40 yards from the stand I see a doe 20 yards in front of my stand, she saw me and she ran off. I was mad at myself for about 10 seconds then another doe came from the same path with a huge 8 point we had on the trail camera a couple steps behind her. Neither saw me and moved off quickly. I told myself that's what you get for sleeping in. I don't plan on letting that happen again but our property is 1.5 hrs away and 4am comes early lol.

It did end up being my best day ever In the field I saw 9 deer that day. 2 sets of does which I believe we're probably the same pair but they were getting chased all over the place. 5 bucks and did end up getting a nice 9 point and my biggest buck to date.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The biggest archery buck I've ever shot, I shot with my pull rope still attached to my bow. It was the rut and he was coming in hot. I saw him at 150 yards as soon as I climbed into my stand, and by the time I could get my bow pulled up he was at 60 yards. I knocked and arrow, drew my bow, and stuck him at 18 yards. He went 40 yards and piled up. It was all over before I even realized what was going on. haha


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think there's a right or wrong answer to how early. It all depends on the time of year and their habits, your path in to your stand, how quietly you can get there and settled in, etc. Do what you think will work and try different ideas. You won't know unless you do!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I try to get there a half hour before shooting light too. I've learned to stay very still in that first hour when you can't see too well. The deer can see your movements better than you can see theirs. I was busted by a doe when all I could see in the darkness was the tail bounding up the hill 10 yards away. Thought is was a rabbit at first. Another time, I saw an 8 pointer walking fast on the trail 5 yards away when it wasn't light enough to shoot, but was legal time. It tried to get my bow on it, but couldn't make out the deer from the trees. My movement following the deer with my bow spooked it. I'll never know if it would have stopped in range or not. 

I don't believe in scent control so I don't bother. Just get uphill and upwind of the path. 

Also, time in the woods brings opportunity. Can't get one on the couch! 

If a deer has spotted you from a distance, don't give up on it. Circle around and get ahead of where you think it's going. It gave me a shot at a doe with a bow this year. I also got a shot with a shotgun while following 2 deer that I already spooked. It happened to be a wet day with a path that I could walk quietly on. The deer happened to stop 50 yards away, down the hill in a swamp. The elevation gave me a good shot into thick swamp brush at a walking 4 pointer. Of course I missed the shot. 

Don't let your hunting luck be wasted by not being a good shot. Not practicing is my biggest mistake that I continually make.


----------

